# GHEENOE VS GLADESMEN



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=drinking.gif]

[smiley=drinking.gif]

[smiley=drinking.gif]

Are we going to have ground rules for this Tom??????????????????

Matt, this always seems to spark heated debates and theads get poofed because people get waaaaay out of control. How about you ask specific questions about each boat and the reespective owners can answer. Although these boats look the same, they are completely different. 


Used gladesmen vs 2007 classic for the same price. hmmmmmmm

The gladesmen comes with the Ramlin trailer. That trailer is the awesome. I can tow my boat at 90 mph and not worry about a thing.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I almost want to say this is



[smiley=spam.gif]


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Troublemaker! I'm Glad I'm here. ;D ;D ;D ;D

What do you want the boat to do? :-/ That would be a good start.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

This post always starts a war...just ask for a ride on each one and then come back with your thoughts and we can further assist from that point. Both companies would be more than happy to take you for a ride on their skiff.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

not tring to start any troble. was looking at that new 07 on the cg site and have talked with some of the guys with one year old gladesmens for sale. just want to make the best chorce for me. ron i spoke to you last week. i live in south fla (ft lauderdale) fish 10k and enp. will be moving to vero and fishing the goon. just looking for some honest input.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Most people aren't trying to start trouble when they post questions like yours...it just happens. Someone always gets offended or has a differing opinion and it snowballs from there. Part of the reason is its hard to define terms such as "tippy". What may be tippy to me is not tippy to another person. Also draft...what some people say is 4 inches is usually more like 6-8 inches. You get the idea. 

But seriously you should make an informed decision. My suggestion was to take a ride on both boats. That way you can let us know what you thought the pros and cons were for each boat and maybe we can help you along further. Just asking for opinions on which boat is the best always ends up in a pissing match.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Are we going to have ground rules for this Tom??????????????????


I would like to see this thread last too. So everyone who has quality advice to give knows. This thread will not be removed. It will run its course. Good or bad. Only serious forum violations will be adressed.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

BREW, YOU MAKE A GOOD POINT ABOUT THE PISSING MATCH. I WILL TRY TO GET MORE INFORMATION ON MY OWN. JUST THAT WHEN I BOUGHT MY LAST FEW BOATS I TALKED WITH SOME OWNERS AND IT WAS HELPFUL. SORRY ABOUT ANY HARD FEELINGS THIS MAY HAVE BROUGHT UP.


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

> not tring to start any troble. was looking at that new 07 on the cg site and have talked with some of the guys with one year old gladesmens for sale. just want to make the best chorce for me. ron i spoke to you last week. i live in south fla (ft lauderdale) fish 10k and enp. will be moving to vero and fishing the goon. just looking for some honest input.


For the goon, I'd probably go with the Gladesmen, for all the great fishing you're going to be passing in the 90 min drive from Vero to the Goon, I'd go with a gheenoe. But thats just me.


Josh


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

To be constructive i will add that i have a 2003 gheenoe nmz classic. Mine is pretty rough around the edges but it was the first custom gheenoe made. I have not been on any of the new 07 designs. But i can say my gheenoe is stable to me and i do enjoy it....BUT any microskiff has its downsides. I do not enjoy taking it out in rough winter weather, its just not made for that purpose. Also if i face the wrong way the hull slap is pretty bad. But i have literally been close enough to some reds to step out of the boat and catch one by hand. Also it can be tippy at times, just ask fatalbert...a few miscaluclated moves sent him flying off the platform one day. fortunately it was still fairly warm out. The new ones seem to be even more stable. 

I have never been on a gladesman but i have seen one up fairly close at a ramp and it looked to be built very well! A lot of modern techniques are used that you wont find on the gheenoe. and any boat with a ramlin trailer is a bonus. I saw captain bryan's lostmen at the ramp once and it also looked to be of topnotch build quality as well. 

What kind of fishing do you do? it might be more helpful for us to know that.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

i mostly fish for snook and trout but working on moving to vero were the reds are hot. i also like drifting the flats and grass in the keys for strawberry grouper and biscane bay for snapper.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

> not tring to start any troble. was looking at that new 07 on the cg site and have talked with some of the guys with one year old gladesmens for sale. just want to make the best chorce for me. ron i spoke to you last week. i live in south fla (ft lauderdale) fish 10k and enp. will be moving to vero and fishing the goon. just looking for some honest input.


Oh please continue, these Gheenoe vs Gladesmen threads are ALWAYS so much fun!!  [smiley=beer.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

You cant really go wrong with either.

i would say if you fish by yourself allot the gladesmen is great cuase you can move it around like a canoe.If you fish with 2-3 people in the boat the gheenoe has some advantages. With 3 people in the new gheenoe we got 31mph and it is really stable for a microskiff. boat boats do great with a trolling motor both boats pole and run shallow.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

MATT, I live in Ft. LiquerDale too... I fish Vero/10K/ENP/Lauderdale/Biscayne Bay. If the GLadesman/Geenoe is your only boat your limiting yourself. If you have a primary ride and are looking for a specility skiff to fish waters your primary skiff can't then either ride would be a great choice.

If your looking to move to Vero and don't plan on constantly trailering a skiff up to the NMZ or such then go with a comfortable flats boat with 8" or less draft. The fishing up there is best between 1' to 10' of water... the silly skinny stuff is mine... all mine and I don't want you fishing my waters...   ;D ;D ;D ;D Just kidding... Seriously though, For the south IRL a M/H/P product or similar is what I would be looking for. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

jan, thanks for the input. i had a small dusky that i was alway tring to get in less water then the boat was ment to flot in. figor if i got a skinny water boat i could work on honing my craft for the flats and find a frend with a bigger boat. most dont want to go fishing when i do. you know late night around las olas. so i sold my dusky and want to get something more one man type.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Matt,

I was just kidding but need to know how you want to use the boat.  I've owned both and they both have good quailities and then they both fall short in other areas.  Can't say which one is better because they are different.  I've even been on the new noe.

Jan asked a very valid question - "is it going to be your primary boat?"

Do you honestly need to be a memmber of the sub 4" club?

Do you have decent ballance?

Do you need a live well?

Is 20 mph fast enough?

Do you want it only to fish?

Do you use a trolling motor?

Are you going to fish alone most of the time?

This is just a start but any information you could give will help us lead you in the right direction.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Its back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you honestly need to be a memmber of the sub 4" club? -8 WOULD DO (TRUE)

Do you have decent ballance? -FOR A MAN MY AGE (45) DID OWN A CANOE

Do you need a live well? NO I USE MOSTLY SOFT BAITS AND LURES. 

Is 20 mph fast enough? UNSURE

Do you want it only to fish? YES

Do you use a trolling motor? POLE

Are you going to fish alone most of the time? YES


RON THANKS FOR TAKING THIS AS IT WAS MENT. I WANT TO KNOW THE GOOD AND BAD OF EACH NOT LOOKING TO BASH ANYONE.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Which Dusky did you have? I use to have a 14T... Great little boat, but my current rig suits my needs better. 

Los Olas... hum now were are talking the same stomping grounds! Let's hook up and slay some snook! 

I know what your thinking, but I would still suggest you look at a Microskiff as a second specialty skiff. South IRL you'll be much better off with a flats boat as compared to a microskiff. Same with 10K and ENP. If you wanted to fish NMZ or specifice areas of ENP or such then yes a microskiff will be just the ticket... One thing to consider, a well rigged microskiff will end up drafting close to what your Dusky did most likely.

My current rig runs in 5.5" of water measured and floats in 8-9" measured depending on load.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

> Do you honestly need to be a memmber of the sub 4" club? -8 WOULD DO (TRUE)
> 
> Do you have decent ballance? -FOR A MAN MY AGE (45) DID OWN A CANOE
> 
> ...


Do you live to pole?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

> Do you honestly need to be a memmber of the sub 4" club? -8 WOULD DO (TRUE)
> 
> Do you have decent ballance? -FOR A MAN MY AGE (45) DID OWN A CANOE
> 
> ...


Do you live to pole?

BTW - You don't have to shout ;D ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I have to agree with Imac on you not needing a microskiff for the areas you are talking about and instead a flatsboat style boat. Plus you can run the beaches in those areas too during the mullet runs. I used to fish the las olas isles too, but fish the rio vista area a lot more.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You talking the canal south off tarpon bend?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

No. the neighborhood east of us1 in between the river and 17th street


----------



## Hole-Hitter (Dec 11, 2006)

Matt,

Like Ron, I have owned both boats. Yes, they are different and I think taking a ride and fishing on both boats will answer a myriad of your questions. I was all over the cg and ecc sites b/f I boat my boats and got tons of input from owners. That said, I am now a firm believer in telling others to learn from their own observations about each boat . One person's perceptions are different from the next guy. I loved my gheenoe and I love my gladesmen, but there are things each boat does better than the other. Take a ride and each, fish in each, then make a decision. 


HH


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

OH MAN HERE WE GO AGAIN!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

As others have said, definitely spend a day in both before making your decision. Not just a test ride, but get an owner of each to take you fishing, so you get the full experience of a day fishing on the boat including poling. 

There are plenty of people on this forum that own a gheenoe or gladesman and would be more than happy to take you out for a day fishing. I'm sure the owners of both companies would be willing to help arrange it as well.


Good luck.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I can't believe that many of you have owned both boats and your afraid to pick one. Which boat do you now own? I've had a Highsider and a Classic and I would pick the Classic any day. Now pick which boat you like better. Who cares what the other person thinks.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Matt asks about Gheenoes and Gladesmen on a microskiff forum and some of you guys tell him to go look at bigger boats? [smiley=huh.gif] That might be the strangest derail yet.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Matt asks about Gheenoes and Gladesmen on a microskiff forum and some of you guys tell him to go look at bigger boats? That might be the strangest derail yet.


we gotta keep you on your toes


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

less filling


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

tastes great


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

less filling,

oops wrong forum


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

No one has mentioned price? It that not a variable to consider? Hey, I am a cheap bastard so---there I said it. I know you guys and there are quite of few cheap bastards out there---you know who you are. Fess up!    

I would agree that each boat is very different. Hint: can't compare an apple to an orange. Yes both are boats, yes both float, but in the end, drive each and decide. 

No offense, but for flat calm water between 8 and 30 inches. I love my Gheenoe---for the price. For a pure technical poling skiff ECC does a great job---good job Kevin and crew. This boat handles chop better. 

Now, I am famous for stirring up the shitake mushrooms----look at The Barebones Beavertail. Yep-----contraversy, but I like that boat too. Now I ready for the threats on my life and the firestorm. Mark Fisher does a good job bringing a great boat to market.

Let the jockeying begin!!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes Tom bigger boat... for the specific areas he mentions a bigger boat would be a better choice as a primary boat... not a derail, an honest opinion to an honest question. Heaven forbid... 

I'm sure as long as this thread doesn't go south Matt will get some great info to help him decide what the best solution for his needs will be.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> I can't believe that many of you have owned both boats and your afraid to pick one. Which boat do you now own? I've had a Highsider and a Classic and I would pick the Classic any day. Now pick which boat you like better. Who cares what the other person thinks.


You give the criteria and I'll pick one. :  Saying one is better than the other without asking it's use is plain irresponsible and/or malicious IMHO.  And I don't own any boats now! :'(  FYI, I've owneed three  13 HS'rs  and a Custom Classic - different boats for different uses - you didn't state your use or why you like the classic better. :-/


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Joe,

That was originally taken out of the equation on his first post where he mentioned new 2007 CG vs all the used gladesmens out there.  Now from that equation we could break it down to how long a wait a new CG vs buying a used Gladesmen which hands down the used gladesmen he could have tomorrow if he wanted. That is why all the follow up questions as to what, where, live or artificial, poling vs trolling motor.

Now lets start arguing about which bigger boat he should have ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> Joe,
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets start arguing about which bigger boat he should have ;D ;D


Me first! PANGA ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> i mostly fish for snook and trout but working on moving to vero were the reds are hot. i also like drifting the flats and grass in the keys for strawberry grouper and biscane bay for snapper.



I've own the old Classic and the The Gladesmen... 

From what you are telling me you like to do.. I have a feeling you'll be happier w/ the Gheenoe for the simple reason you like to fish deeper waters and the Gheenoe is more stable that task. The Gladesmen shines in, dry ride(for wat it is), super skinny waters and push poling.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

> No one has mentioned price?  It that not a variable to consider? Hey, I am a cheap bastard so---there I said it.  I know you guys and there are quite of few cheap bastards out there---you know who you are.   Fess up!
> 
> I would agree that each boat is very different.  Hint: can't compare an apple to an orange.  Yes both are boats, yes both float, but in the end, drive each and decide.
> 
> ...



The beavertail looks familiar... if not original.. that is all ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Had Hells Bay paid their bills, the Beavertail might not exist.  Do you know the whole story?  Just asking in case you don't know?  Call Gordon or Mark Fisher, both will likely give you some insight from based on what I have learned.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> Had Hells Bay paid their bills, the Beavertail might not exist.  Do you know the whole story?  Just asking in case you don't know?  Call Gordon or Mark Fisher, both will likely give you some insight from based on what I have learned.


Thought this was a Gladesmen vs Gheenoe thread. :-/  Guess I showed up for the wrong party. :-[


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I am not touchy about it, but the Hell Bay purists seems to only talk about Intellectual Property and not paying debtors. What would you do if you got notice you aren't going to get paid for product or service rendered? Just my humble opinion. Hey so pressure points for me---hell I fished from a $500 beat up 13 foot Gheenoe for years before turning into a Microskiff fanatic.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> I am not touchy about it, but the Hell Bay purists seems to only talk about Intellectual Property and not paying debtors.  What would you do if you got notice you aren't going to get paid for product or service rendered?  Just my humble opinion.  Hey so pressure points for me---hell I fished from a $500 beat up 13 foot Gheenoe for years before turning into a Microskiff fanatic.


Maybe Mr. Fisher will splash a microskiff fer ya.  Say, something between a Gladesmen and a Gheenoe for this thread.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Come on Capt Ron. Keep it spicy. 

I will stop. Just like before (forum malfunctions) I can tell when feathers are getting ruffled. I'll stop. Sorry guys. I apologize for throw a bucket of reality (cold water) on the thread. Forgive me. :-X :  ;D


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I use to throw my Highsider on the top of my truck. It was to much work loading and unloading. Then I bought a trailer and never would  put it on top of my truck again. I went on a fishing tourny with other Gheenoers and I knew that day a Classic was for me. More stable, more room and draws less water. Now I want the new model for it's dry ride. I think if you took the new Gheenoe it may be as dry as the Gladesman. I would not know I have never been on a Gladesman. I like the looks of the boat. For the money spent on a Gladesman you could trick the new Gheenoe out to the max.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> Come on Capt Ron.  Keep it spicy.
> 
> I will stop.  Just like before (forum malfunctions) I can tell when feathers are getting ruffled.  I'll stop. Sorry guys.  I apologize for throw a bucket of reality (cold water) on the thread.  Forgive me. :-X :  ;D


Spice = Derail.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Ah---Ah...... A Big Deck maybe :


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> Ah---Ah...... A Big Deck maybe :


Start a new thread for us to bash Beaver Tail. Then we'll have two spicy threads.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok. I get the hint. But I would still get build a big deck ;D ;D

I'll move on.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

The topic that wont go away!!! ;D

One thing I have learned. My opinions are based on the DH-C (dual hatch center console) for those that dont comprende.

It is not the standard Gheenoe set up, so unless you are interested in a Noe witha center console...Im gonna have a coke and a smile and STFU.

By the way, anyone interested in a side bet on how long before this gets poofed or who will be the one to cause it ? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

side bets have already happened. Where you been?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> The topic that wont go away!!! ;D
> 
> By the way, anyone interested in a side bet on how long before this gets poofed or who will be the one to cause it ?  ;D ;D ;D


Play nice and no poof


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is my Summary:

*Matt *- [smiley=happy-spinning.gif]


*Everyone who just can not stop acting like retards every time this topic comes up* - 
[smiley=angry4.gif] [smiley=angryblockhead.gif] [smiley=anim_sniper2.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=biggun1.gif] [smiley=bigun2.gif] [smiley=bootyshake.gif] [smiley=boxing.gif] [smiley=chicken.gif] [smiley=evil6.gif] [smiley=guns.gif] [smiley=headbang.gif] [smiley=joker.gif] [smiley=maniac.gif] [smiley=pain10.gif] [smiley=pirate1.gif] [smiley=soapbox.gif] [smiley=violent1.gif]



*Me* - [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrated.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrated.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrated.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrated.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrated.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrated.gif]



*BTW, enjoy the new smilies.*


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Based on what I've seen... *IF* you are only going to have one boat then a noe might be the best bet, but if you are looking to go silly skinny then Gladesman is the ticket. But for the areas you describe I'd get a larger/wider flats boat or skiff for a primary boat and a shallow water boat as a secondary/specialty skiff.

How's that Tom?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

these are my favorites

[smiley=chicken.gif]

[smiley=maniac.gif]

[smiley=finger.gif]



> for the areas you describe I'd get a larger/wider flats boat or skiff for a primary boat and a shallow water boat as a secondary/specialty skiff.



Yep


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

BLAM


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

Amazing your off the site for a few days and all hell breaks loose ;D

Is the originator of the thread still around?

If he is still in broward I can offer the man a test run on a 15h lowside gheenoe 

she poles great alot less hull slap in this new design and extremly dry 

A mini south fl rally would be nice with glades and noes side by side and any other micro in the area


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Leave the thread the way it is!!! For real. Yeah this can be a hot topic. We have turned it around this time and had some fun with it and you are going to delete that too. What the point of this forum then?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> Leave the thread the way it is!!!  For real.  Yeah this can be a hot topic.  We have turned it around this time and had some fun with it and you are going to delete that too.  What the point of this forum then?????????????????????????????????????


We're back on track


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

hmmmmm....where to begin? I could tell you a lot about one, and my only impresion on the other. (yes I have been on the other once...ONCE)


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> .. (yes I have been on the other once...ONCE)


Well if she threw ya, you need to get back on the horse. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > i mostly fish for snook and trout but working on moving to vero were the reds are hot. i also like drifting the flats and grass in the keys for strawberry grouper and biscane bay for snapper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sam, i have a high respect for you and the numbers of fish i see you with and to keep you up dated i just got off the phone with a man named pugar green and he is going to set me up with a lowtide (the new 07) to test. i would also like to find a gladesmen in the south florida area to take a spin on.

matt


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Amazing your off the site for a few days and all hell breaks loose  ;D
> 
> Is the originator of the thread still around?
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Hey, he's back!

Matt,

How can we help you? 

CR


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> [
> ... i would also like to find a gladesmen in the south florida area to take a spin on.
> 
> matt


Call Kevin @ ECC and he will hook you up get tell him to get his happy azz down with one for you to try.  Not positive on this, but Captn. Benny had one for sale down south and I would bet he would take you for a spin.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

ron,


i spoke to benny last week he is booked thur the summer for fishing but still has his gladesmen. don't think he has the time for a test run. good looking boat in the pic's.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> ron,
> 
> 
> i spoke to benny last week he is booked thur the summer for fishing but still has his gladesmen. don't think he has the time for a test run. good looking boat in the pic's.


If you weren't so far south we would just hijack his boat and put it through the paces. Did you talk with Kevin?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Ron, i have talked with kev mostly asking teck type questions. i feel bad about taking any more of his time, to be honest to stay in the price range i would need to buy a used 06 gladesmen.

matt


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)




----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

wow...if that was my back yard who would have time for this debate.

matt


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> wow...if that was my back yard who would have time for this debate.
> 
> matt


Too bad you didn't come up to Ozello a few weeks ago. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

what about a used noe? good used are everywhere $3500 or so. i have owned 2 noes and a riverhawk b60(think noe with 60" beam) dont shoot but i have heard unfavorable opinions of the gladesman as far as stability , but they dont claim to be the most stable and in thier vids the even mention this and that its is not for evreyone. i ran into a guide beacon 52 who just bought flips old hb glades from tom at waterman, who just sold his gladesman after it flipped when a big drum ran under and the angler leaned to far to one side, he also mentioned that it was similar to standing on one of those big balance exercise balls and his legs would be sore at the end of the day, also with the narrow rear it would squat on take off,reqiuring decent depth to get on plane having said all this he also told me the guys at ecc were great and quality was superb but the boat does have some unsual designs(rounded front hull/ wider at front than back) i think ecc got it right with the lostman, captn bryan's is sweet i would buy one if i had the money. diffrent boats for diffrent folks. i would take a ride/a pole in both before dropping your cash.     LET THE BEATINGS BEGIN


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Hay no beating from me that was some good information. i am planing on testing each boat out. thanks


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> what about a used noe? good used are everywhere $3500 or so. i have owned 2 noes and a riverhawk b60(think noe with 60" beam) dont shoot but i have heard unfavorable opinions of the gladesman as far as stability , but they dont claim to be the most stable and in thier vids the even mention this that its is not for evreyone. i ran into a guide beacon 52 who just flips old hb glades from tom at waterman who just sold his gladesman after it flipped when big drum ran under and the angler leaned to far to one side, he also mentioned that it was similar to standing on one of those big balance exercise balls and his legs would be sore, also with the narrow rear it would squat on take off, having said all this he also told me the guys at ecc were great and quality was superb but the boat does have some unsual designs(rounded front hull/ wider at front than back) i think ecc got it right with the lostman captn bryans is sweet i would buy one if i had the money. diffrent boats for diffrent folks. i would take ride/pole in both before dropping your cash.     LET THE BEATINGS BEGIN


Second hand (maybe third or fourth) information only fuels fires.  The "beating" is second hand information.  I've heard a lot of things in my life including "man" didn't really walk on the moon.  I wasn't there so I won't back the rumor.   This forum allows for these issues to be resolved with first hand experiance before someone makes a purchase.  I flipped a canoe once on a river outside of Ocala.  Dad stood up to clear a lure from a tree. :-/  Wasn't the canoe's fault. :-/  "A man's got to know his limitations". The part I will side with you is "different boats for different folks" 

Now if your really into "beatings" I'll round up a Gladesmen and see if you can follow me. 

Hadn't heard the story with the Black Drum, just that he flipped the boat.  Did he land the fish?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

How can you compare thes 2 skiffs.If you like a Gladesmen buy one .If you like a Gheenoe buy one but, make sure your grandma has a spare walker incase your platform breaks!!!!     I am kidding around,buy what you like they are both great boats.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

ouch! i think pinfish doesnt like the custom 'noe platform. but he is right they are 2 diffrent boats that each have pros and cons. gladesman= supper skinny-ultralight-hightech-high priced-very sneaky-but as stable as your grandpa's canoe. 'noe=skinny-light-lowtech-low price-reasonably sneaky-super stable. its all in what you need only you know whats best for you i'm just trying to give some insight to help. i dont own either at the moment so pride of ownership is not influencing my opinion. the question should be asked not only how many you fish with, but who. the gladesman is for experienced skinny skiff fishers. the sudden move of a rookie on the bow could get someone wet. family outings with the wife and kids the 'noe is much more foregiving.


----------



## snook1717 (Apr 18, 2007)

I am sorry I haven’t posted yet on the topic at hand. I was too busy staring at the pic on the previous page and day dreaming I was Capt Ron with all of his problems. :'(

So while you guys hash this out, I am going over to CR’s to borrow one of the boats. 

and I DON’T CARE WHICH ONE!!! ;D


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Is it me or does that boat in the pic look like a bathtub?? It does'nt look very stable at all. But looks can be decieving,huh?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

While the two boats pictured are very nice boats, not mine.  I googled and the picture showed up.   Perfect for this thread and I obtained it without violating any copyright laws.   If I'm not mistaken, it looks like the front to Tom C's (Custom Jack Plates) shop where he just completed the installs.

Funny you should mention that the front looks like a "bathtub".  Back in about 1999/2000 I was at Mark Scott's shop (Silver King before BPS and then Grand Slam) and he was building a "Choco" boat with a front end very similar or at least "rounded".  My question to him was 'Did he have to give grandma her tub back when he was done?" ;D ;D ;D ;D

CR

BTW - Did I mention I'm "Boatless"    for 10 more weeks. :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Dustin (Jan 17, 2007)

It would be interesting to see that pic with the new Lowtide 25 sitting next to the ECC instead of the Classic.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Someone else might have gotten a better shot.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I would go with the jackplate over the T&T because..... Oops. Wrong thead. 
Good reading guys. Keep this one alive.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> I would go with the jackplate over the T&T because



;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

i have so much i would like to say.....


i will start with one simple fact.....

I Like Beer.

I dont like......

not having beer.

if you would like to talk about boats, I am available via phone, although pissing off folks is one of my favorite things to do, i will refreain(not enough beer yet) go Gheenoe! 

seriously, i have my opinion, and it will piss a couple folks off, i don't really care anymore, but if you wish to talk about boats feel free to PM me for number, or PM me yours, I will inform you with what i know.....once again...Go Gheenoe.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Finally someone with some balls stands up for the boat he would prefer. It's about time. You are the MAN!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

> Finally someone with some balls stands up for the boat he would prefer. It's about time. You are the MAN!


Glad we cleared that up. :-/


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

WELL I BET YOU ALL THOUGHT THIS WAS GOING AWAY. BUT I FELT THE NEED TO UPDATE ALL OF YOU ON WHAT I AM GOING TO BUY. I JUST PAID THE DEPOSIT ON A BRAND NEW LOWTIDE 25 WITH CG. GETTING A BASE ONE WITH JUST A FEW TOY AND ADDS. WILL BE LOOKING TO MEET UP WITH ZERO AND COBRA AND ALL THE SOUTH FLORIDA GANG.

I WANT TO THANK THIS FORM AND ALL WHO HELPED WITH THERE POST AND PM'S. I STILL LIKE ALOT OF THINGS ABOUT BOTH BOATS.

THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP NOW LETS FISH !!!!!


MATT


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

Kewl = now order a Gladesmen so you can do the "vs" part. [smiley=1-laugh.gif]

You will count the days.  Rumor is my NMZ is in the mold.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

MY BOAT IS REEDY TO RIG IT IS SETTING IN THERE YARD. I DON'T KNOW HOW TO ADD THE PIC THEY SENT ME.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

email the pic to [email protected] and I'll post for you.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Cograts on the new edition to the family, I guess it would be safe to say "Happy Fathers Day" to ya. lolol
Weedy


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Matt, congrats and welcome to the south Florida gang.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Off topic replies have been moved to [link=http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1182125864]This Thread[/link]


----------

